# Kerrville Shriener Park



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Spent 4 days there,Weds. through Saturday and had a blast.Last time we went in August on a weekend and said we'd never go back because of all the broken rules and noise from 28 people and 6 tents in 2 campgrounds that ruined it for everyone in the Deerfield section without anyone from the folks running the place doing anything.There was Spanish music blasting until 2:am with cars coming and going from those camp sites all night.There was even a road made around the security gate.During the week is so different,and everything was so clean and quiet with just a bunch of old retired farts laying low.Even with the cold front blowing in Saturday,there were already 3 tents at the same site where all the trouble was back in the summer.


----------

